# MKIV Brake upgrade to R32(Part numbers)



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

Can someone please point me in the direction where I can get the part numbers for a brake upgrade to the R32 front calipers. I have a Jetta VR6 GLS 2000. I have looked in many places for the part numbers including the search. The most I find is the price for the rotors. I need all the part numbers. Can someone please help me out? 


_Modified by Notabora2 at 12:33 AM 9-15-2004_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: MKIV Brake upgrade to R32(Part numbers) (Notabora2)*

Calipers
1J0 615 123 E (left)
1J0 615 124 E (right)
Carrier
1J0 615 125 B (left)
1J0 615 126 (right)
Discs
1J0 615 301 AA (left)
1J0 615 302 A (right)
Pads
3B7 698 151
Splash Shields
1J0 615 301 AA (left)
1J0 615 302 A (right)


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: MKIV Brake upgrade to R32(Part numbers) (GT17V)*

I'm working on doing this upgrade right now.. but I've run into a few snags..
you'll also need new brake lines. the ones FWD mkiv's have a much more coarse thread on the banjo bolt that goes into the caliper. Put the stock lines on the R32 caliper and you get boo-boos.
I also think that the caliper may be sourced froma 94ish 7 seires BMW due to the fact that the mintex pads I have indicate this on the box, in addition to the fact that the R32 calipers have different types of threads than on the stock calipers... None of this is for certain, just speculation.
good luck


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: MKIV Brake upgrade to R32(Part numbers) (transient_analysis)*

You will be throwing your brake bias way forward, almost to the point were it is not recommended. Just a FYI


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

what about if you also get the R32/20th/337 rears??
Is there anything different about the master cylander??


----------



## Boosted A4 (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: MKIV Brake upgrade to R32(Part numbers) (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_Calipers
1J0 615 123 E (left)
1J0 615 124 E (right)
Carrier
1J0 615 125 B (left)
1J0 615 126 (right)
Discs
1J0 615 301 AA (left)
1J0 615 302 A (right)
Pads
3B7 698 151
Splash Shields
1J0 615 301 AA (left)
1J0 615 302 A (right)

Can someone confirm these parts are correct? If so this upgrade is about $1k before pads.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: MKIV Brake upgrade to R32(Part numbers) (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_I also think that the caliper may be sourced froma 94ish 7 seires BMW due to the fact that the mintex pads I have indicate this on the box, in addition to the fact that the R32 calipers have different types of threads than on the stock calipers... None of this is for certain, just speculation.
good luck









Chances are they use the same pad and not the same caliper (in fact I really doubt the calipers are even close) . . . pad manufactures will often alter the dimensions of a pad slightly to make it fit a greater number of applications and thus save them money.


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: MKIV Brake upgrade to R32(Part numbers) (evilpat)*

why not just get the kit from autotech?
http://www.autotech.com/catalog/brakesys.htm#r32


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_what about if you also get the R32/20th/337 rears??
Is there anything different about the master cylander??

Getting the rears also helps, but it still leaves you with too much forward bias, if you compare it to you stock system bias. Part of the reason why the R32 brakes so good is that the system is exremely forward biased compared to the 1.8T/Vr6 brake system. I'm sure V/W had there reason for doing this & part of it is how much more the front of the car weighs than your standard FWD 1.8T/VR6.


----------



## dmkozak (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_
Getting the rears also helps, but it still leaves you with too much forward bias, if you compare it to you stock system bias. Part of the reason why the R32 brakes so good is that the system is exremely forward biased compared to the 1.8T/Vr6 brake system. I'm sure V/W had there reason for doing this & part of it is how much more the front of the car weighs than your standard FWD 1.8T/VR6. 

Doesn't the Haldex system have a lot to do with this? Since the power only goes to the rear when the front slips, you'll shift power rearward less often if the front brakes grip more steadily. Less ABS in the front caused by front slippage means less rearward power shift, means more consistent power application and control.
P.S. I noticed the original poster is from Germany. Won't you have to get TUV approval for a brake upgrade?


_Modified by dmkozak at 3:49 PM 9-22-2004_


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (dmkozak)*

I wont have to get Tuev! I am a U.S. Soldier!


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (dmkozak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmkozak* »_
Doesn't the Haldex system have a lot to do with this? Since the power only goes to the rear when the front slips, you'll shift power rearward less often if the front brakes grip more steadily. Less ABS in the front caused by front slippage means less rearward power shift, means more consistent power application and control.
_Modified by dmkozak at 3:49 PM 9-22-2004_

The Haldex system has nothing to do with braking. They work independent of one another & at completely different times


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_I wont have to get Tuev! I am a U.S. Soldier!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome! thanks for everything man!!


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (bigmak)*

We appreciate your support! 
Here is a picture of my platoon on Bagdad International Airport!








And another pic from a landmark on the airport that some soldiers Modified!


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_
Getting the rears also helps, but it still leaves you with too much forward bias, if you compare it to you stock system bias.

So, do you feel there is a problem with the large front brake bias? If there is a problem, how can it be remedied?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: MKIV Brake upgrade to R32(Part numbers) (Boosted A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted A4* »_
Can someone confirm these parts are correct? If so this upgrade is about $1k before pads.

My dealer ship can get me the entire setup for around $750.
Those look alot like the Girling 60 calipers I have on my A2 GTI.... hmmmmm


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: MKIV Brake upgrade to R32(Part numbers) (Power5)*

Please dont be mad because I am asking but are you saying you can get the r32 brake upgrade for 750 USD? The complete kit?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: MKIV Brake upgrade to R32(Part numbers) (Notabora2)*

yes, that is what my dealership would charge me. helps to have club friends that work at the dealerships.


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_
Getting the rears also helps, but it still leaves you with too much forward bias, if you compare it to you stock system bias. Part of the reason why the R32 brakes so good is that the system is exremely forward biased compared to the 1.8T/Vr6 brake system. I'm sure V/W had there reason for doing this & part of it is how much more the front of the car weighs than your standard FWD 1.8T/VR6. 

Since when is overall brake bias set by the type of calipers you buy? I thought this is dependant on the proportioning of the front to rear brakes in the brake system? Obviously putting better brake calipers in the front of a car will put the bias forward...But how would these be any different than the kits you sell? I'm not trying to attack you or anything, just trying to get an understanding. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (passatrcr)*

Tom, this is what you guys sell all day long! i can't see your logic to saying a VW/Audi designed product for this chassis won't work. you guys sell the same sized rotor with a Porche caliper to do the trick. the Porche caliper was NEVER intended on being on a fwd car. i'd say upgrading the rears to the 10" 337/TT setup and putting this R32 front kit on would be an amazing setup! it's stupid heavy and alittle expensive, but it sure works well. also, there's not really much front end weight difference between a 2.8, 3.2, and 1.8t. look at it this way:
VW puts 12.3" rotors on a 1.8t 337
VW puts 11.3" rotors on a 2.8 VR6 that is 100lbs heavier than the 
1.8t.

so putting the 13.1" R32 kit on a VR6 would be about the same as what they did to the 1.8t, biased wise. 
Stasis also does a TON of testing on there cars & kits and makes a 14" kit for all the above cars with a caliper 10x more effective than any of the above calipers mentioned and it works great!


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_Tom, this is what you guys sell all day long! i can't see your logic to saying a VW/Audi designed product for this chassis won't work. you guys sell the same sized rotor with a Porche caliper to do the trick. the Porche caliper was NEVER intended on being on a fwd car. i'd say upgrading the rears to the 10" 337/TT setup and putting this R32 front kit on would be an amazing setup! it's stupid heavy and alittle expensive, but it sure works well. also, there's not really much front end weight difference between a 2.8, 3.2, and 1.8t. look at it this way:
VW puts 12.3" rotors on a 1.8t 337
VW puts 11.3" rotors on a 2.8 VR6 that is 100lbs heavier than the 
1.8t.

so putting the 13.1" R32 kit on a VR6 would be about the same as what they did to the 1.8t, biased wise. 


The R32 caliper piston size & area are bigger than almost all the Porsche calipers. We just don't slap on Porsche calipers & hope they work out OK. All our kits are engineered to give you a bias that is acceptable, safe & close to stock. We like forward bias brakes but there is a limit to how forward you can go. Here is a example of some logic that we use.
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...e%204 Towards the bottom of the page is a bias chart for eveyone to see.

_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_Stasis also does a TON of testing on there cars & kits and makes a 14" kit for all the above cars with a caliper 10x more effective than any of the above calipers mentioned and it works great! 



While size of the rotor alters bias, piston sizes does also. We are working on 14" kits for the R32 & the TT 3.2, but they will be different than the 14" kits that we have for the Golf/Jetta's. If our current 14" kit from a golf/jetta was installed on a R32/3.2TT, the bias compared to the stock system would be moved toward the rear excessively, hence braking performance would be hindered. We are building a completely different 4 & 6 piston kits for the R32/3.2TT.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Nice read http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

